# How to access device with static IP address?



## rixon.d9 (Jul 22, 2014)

At my work place my friend has a system with IP 192.168.100.100

How can I access this system from my laptop connecting a lan cable. I probably have to change my IP to static, what about the default gateway and DNS server settings. 

Any advice would be helpful


----------



## rj27 (Jul 22, 2014)

Put your laptop to any ip from this series 192.168.100.x where x can be any value between 2 to 253 (except 100 which you want to access). 

Put default gateway as 192.168.100.1 and dns can be anything like Google, open dns or even if the same as the gateway ip. Subnet mask will be  255.255.255.0 which is automatically picked by Windows when you assign a static ip.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 22, 2014)

And after the above configuration access his/her PC from My Computer > Network or go to Run (Win + R) and type //192.168.100.100

If your friend have set to sharing permission you'll be able to view the shared items. Else your friend needs to fix the sharing permissions.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 22, 2014)

^Backward slash ( \\192.168.1.1 ) instead of forward slash.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 23, 2014)

^^Right. Sorry


----------

